

Ask HN - plg

Who do you trust most with your data?<p>1. Apple
2. Google
3. Facebook
4. None of these<p>"trust" means trusting them to not mis-use your personal data
======
plg
personally I would have to say Apple. Not sure why. Just a feeling.

